# females



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Just wondering if the increased presence of male dogs will cause the females to be "hormonal?" Females just left their heat cycles in September. One of the females is acting more affectionately (soliciting play, displaying submissive behaviours, etc.) towards the males whereas she normally avoids or attacks them for being in her personal space. We just added a new male to our pack last year and he is now maturing. All the males look for her urine then lick, froth, and mark over it. Her coat literally, pratically fell out and looks awful. She will not allow them to mount her. I don't see the usual swelling and/or spotting. The males are eating their meals (unlike before where they'd refuse to eat while females are in heat). Also, would the females being "hormonal" make the males more "hormonal" as well:?:? Curious.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

I am very intersted in this. I have a spayed female that had been bred many years ago. My one male is now 19 months old and I have another young male 8 months old. The female even though spayed is acting like your female-flirting, licking their faces, etc. The older male is licking, frothing and marking her urine while the younger male just isnt there yet. The older male is constantly following her with his nose up her britches. She will not allow him to mount her. She will usually put another dog in its place very quickly so her submissive flirty attitude is new. Of course she is bringing out the manly attitude in my young male to the point where I have scheduled a neuter for him in a week. Now this make me wonder if I am being fair to him.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Let me also add that prior we had two male dogs (whom she tends not to favor) and another female here already. We now have a third male just over a year old.


----------

